# Best smartphone for use with Canon DSLR?



## eyeland (Apr 22, 2013)

I am about to "invest" in a new smartphone, and one of only reasons for going with a smartphone instead of a "phone-phone" is the aspect of using it to control my 5D mk3.
I am interested in both tethered and wireless options, but I am only finding sparse information pertaining to the options available to the different platforms ie. IOS, Android and windows phone 8
Any advice? 
I am especially interested in finding out more about windows phone capabilities as I really like the Nokia Lumia (when actually using it as a phone) and find the apple to expensive 
In the end, Android may be the way to go...


----------



## jonathan7007 (Apr 28, 2013)

dslrController, in the Android market. Read either the info there or on his site about limitations concerning Android devices that work. It was just "updated"for some wireless capabilities.

It has been $8.50 for a long time and is in "Beta". When I got it, purchase guaranteed that you could have the final release for no extra $$. Completely worth $8.50 to first time you use it. 
I have used it on a few little tethered product shoots to be simpler than attaching the full size laptop. The software allows easy bracketing and shows the view through the lens. Focus on the tablet screen is good. I did not buy it to use on my smartphone, though, as it requires a later version of Android than is found on my DroidX. I use the software on an ASUS Transformer 101 with keyboard dock, as it needs a USB connection. The Transformer tablet-only configuration does offer a USB adapter that will allow use of dslrController.

It does not yet offer an intervalometer or bramping. (I have not read closely the change notes for what I downloaded this morning.)


----------



## dgatwood (May 17, 2013)

As a rule, if you can get an app that does something on one platform, you can typically find similar software on the other platform. So if you're choosing a device based on a single feature, you're barking up the wrong tree.

Go to a store and play with both. Buy whichever one you like best.


----------



## moocowe (May 17, 2013)

I also recommend Android. DSLR Controller offers the same functionality as EOS Utility does on your Mac/PC, and has a few more handy features of its own. Features list is here http://dslrcontroller.com/about.php
You'll need to make sure the phone is running Android version 4 and buy a USB OTG cable on Amazon for a couple of pounds/dollars.

I don't think you can get anything like DSLR Controller for iOS. Last time I checked, all the iPad/iPhone apps required you to buy or make an LED transmitter. This means you'll need line of sight with the 5D and you won't get a live view display on the phone like you would with DSLR Controller.

I don't know much about Windows Phone 8, but I'd imagine your app choices would be more limited due to there being less developers.


----------



## eyeland (May 18, 2013)

moocowe said:


> I don't know much about Windows Phone 8, but I'd imagine your app choices would be more limited due to there being less developers.


This was my main concern I guess.
I really like the Nokia Lumia, both for its design and the legendary durability of some Nokia models. 
I WILL however choose the device based almost solely on the availability of apps as the latter (for me) constitutes the only reason to upgrade. 
I find the ability to use a smartphone for tethered shooting (eg. star timelapse from inside my tent & awkward angles) , video monitor (albeit a small one, eg. the "missing" articulating LCD on my 5D) and so on.


----------



## jdflute (May 18, 2013)

I use dslr controller on my samsung s3 works great. You can get similar for ios but generally costs more or requires a bit of proprietary hardware. No idea about windows.

Jd


----------



## smithy (May 18, 2013)

I was going to suggest the Nexus 4 smartphone, but unfortunately it's specifically excluded from the compatibility list on the DSLR Controller website. So I'd recommend the Samsung Galaxy S3 instead. If you've got loads of cash, then an HTC One or a Samsung S4 are even better options.


----------



## brianboru (May 18, 2013)

eyeland said:


> moocowe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about Windows Phone 8, but I'd imagine your app choices would be more limited due to there being less developers.
> ...


I've happily used, and recommend, DSLR Controller on my Nexus7.

No official wi-fi app for Windows 8 is in the works per Canon: 
http://forums.usa.canon.com/t5/Software/EOS-Remote-for-Windows-Phone-8/td-p/6833

The spiffy iOS hardware enabler: http://www.camranger.com/features/ is priced such that I would rather just buy one or two Nexus devices and use DSLR Controller. And this from a family with one or two iDevices per member. (BTW, the latest DSLR Controller update included 6D and WFT support.)


----------



## moocowe (May 19, 2013)

eyeland said:


> I find the ability to use a smartphone for tethered shooting (eg. star timelapse from inside my tent & awkward anglesi) , video monitor (albeit a small one, eg. the "missing" articulating LCD on my 5D) and so on.



I think DSLR Controller could be the perfect app for this. Still runs perfectly on my Samsung Galaxy S2, so I have no desire to upgrade or change operating system. Partially helped by the fact that Photographer's Ephemeris and Artemis Director's Viewfinder are also in the Android market.

On a related note, there's an "ML Controller" app available for Android which may offer more video specific features via the same tethered connection, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (May 19, 2013)

Also throwing in my 2 cents on a Samsung Galaxy. Unfortunately, I cannot give you appropriate feedback for the DSLR controlling apps your asking about, but for use as a "phone-phone" it is the best phone I could have asked for, and when my contract is up, I'm going to get another one. There are also loads of apps for business related activities if/when you have a business in photography.

Hope any of that helps,
-Tabor


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 19, 2013)

With regards to this. Which app would you recommend? There's plenty on the Play store. I have a 5D3 and will soon get an S4. Re möte triggering and intervalometer is what I am looking for. How can I connect with the 5D3?


----------



## smithy (May 19, 2013)

On the back of this thread I decided to spend the $10 and bought DSLR Controller to use on my Nexus 7. I already had a USB on-the-go cable, so it worked straight away with my 5D3.

So far I'm reasonably impressed. However, it is taking me a little bit of time to figure out the interface!


----------

